# How to disable vertical swipe to change flag/star



## LouieSherwin (Nov 2, 2015)

In LR Mobile on my iPhone there is a feature to allow you to easily change either the rating or flags by a simple vertical swipe. I my case it is too easy. For some reason I often unintentionally make such a swipe and start to change the flag in my case to rejected which is NOT what I want to do.

I know that you can switch that gesture to to either rating or flags but can you disable it? I really don't want accidental changes to either of these fields getting synchronized back to my catalog.

-louie


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 2, 2015)

You can put it into Present mode while you're looking through them, which ignores swipes.  That wouldn't help when you're editing the photo itself, but would minimise the risk the rest of the time.


----------

